# How everything relates to fishing



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 11, 2016)

Fishing - the art of applying skill and technique to outwit and capture fish for consumption or sport.

Why we are born - to fish.

Why do we play as children? - to develop strength, edurance, and learn to control our body parts so as to be able to fish.

Why were boats invented? - to carry us to our favorite fishing locations.

Why was gasoline invented? - to provide power to the engines, that propell boats that carry us to our favorite fishing locations.

Why were shoes invented? - to protect our feet while we walk the sides of streams and rivers that we fish.

Why were airplanes invented? to carry us to exotic places where we can catch fish.

Why were televisions invented? - So that we can watch fishing shows that give us tips that help us catch even more fish.

Why was thread created? - so that we can tie flies for fishing, and wear clothing that has pockets for carrying those flies, and other fishing gear, and protect us from bugs.

Why were bugs invented? - as direct food for fish, and to be used as bait so that we can catch fish.

Why was rubber created? - to make tires for vehicles that carry us to our favorite fishing spots.

Why was carbon fiber, and fiberglass created? - to make fishing poles.

Why was steel created? - To make the line guides on the fishing poles.

Why was grass put on the Earth? - To provide cover for, and food for the bugs we use as bait for fishing.

Why do we have teeth? - so we can eat fish.

Why is there a woman named Sally, and a man named Jim on this planet? - it doesn't matter the name, but men and women were put on the Earth to either enjoy fishing, or to sell fish to all of us who like to eat fish.

Why do cows provide us with milk? - to strengthen us so that we can go fishing.

I could go on, but I think you can see that everything that happens on this planet is in one way or another, related to fishing.

World Wars 1 and 2 were after all, countries and nations fighting over who gets to fish where.

Please feel free to add to the list of why everything relates to fishing.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## blissful (May 11, 2016)

Why do we hunger? To eat fish!
Why do we sleep? To dream about fishing.
Why do we swim? To commune with the fish.


----------



## CraigC (May 11, 2016)

Fishing is a desire.
Catching is more difficult.
Shooting fish is most accurate, leaving guessing what is on the end of your line to dreamers and eliminating the possibility of killing undersized fish to the line jerkers!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 11, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Fishing is a desire.
> Catching is more difficult.
> Shooting fish is most accurate, leaving guessing what is on the end of your line to dreamers and eliminating the possibility of killing undersized fish to the line jerkers!


.

Some of us line jerkers know that if the fish is too small, you simply snip the line rather that pulling the guts out.  The hook rusts away and the fish grows normally.  Besides, what's that saying, like shooting fish in a barrel?  No sport in shooting fish.  More fun to hook into a king salmon with a fifteeen pound line, and an undersize reel and fishing rod, so that you have to play him until he tires out.  If you play him wrong he either snaps the pole, or breaks the line.  If you play him right, you've overcome his power with your intelligence.  It's much more satisfying, especially if you've designed you own fishing flies.  That's my opinion.

So now, why were lightbulbs created? - so that we can stay up late, and between moves on a chess board, plan with your fishing partner, your next fishing trip>

Keep 'em coming.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 11, 2016)

blissful said:


> Why do we hunger? To eat fish!
> Why do we sleep? To dream about fishing.
> Why do we swim? To commune with the fish.



Those are great answers.  You're a natural.  I'm so proud of you.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## blissful (May 11, 2016)

CLOTN: I feel the peace between us, and the fish. 

Thanks for reminding me how much I love fishing! My favorite time, is when the lake is still, at sunset.


----------



## CraigC (May 12, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> .
> 
> *Some of us line jerkers know that if the fish is too small, you simply snip the line rather that pulling the guts out.  The hook rusts away and the fish grows normally.  Besides, what's that saying, like shooting fish in a barrel?  No sport in shooting fish.*  More fun to hook into a king salmon with a fifteeen pound line, and an undersize reel and fishing rod, so that you have to play him until he tires out.  If you play him wrong he either snaps the pole, or breaks the line.  If you play him right, you've overcome his power with your intelligence.  It's much more satisfying, especially if you've designed you own fishing flies.  That's my opinion.
> 
> ...



You obviously don't know anything about spearfishing if you think it is like "Shooting Fish in a barrel". Ever seen an undersized or out of season fish pulled from 100'+ by a line fisherman? The eyes are popping out of the sockets and the swim bladder is protruding from the mouth and anus. Cutting the line isn't going to do anything, its already dead. I've also seen the damage caused by fishing line discarded into the water.


----------



## medtran49 (May 12, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> .
> 
> Some of us line jerkers know that if the fish is too small, you simply snip the line rather that pulling the guts out. The hook rusts away and the fish grows normally. *Besides, what's that saying, like shooting fish in a barrel? No sport in shooting fish.* More fun to hook into a king salmon with a fifteeen pound line, and an undersize reel and fishing rod, so that you have to play him until he tires out. If you play him wrong he either snaps the pole, or breaks the line. If you play him right, you've overcome his power with your intelligence. It's much more satisfying, especially if you've designed you own fishing flies. That's my opinion.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
I guess if you can equate the ocean to a barrel.    Ever gone bow and arrow hunting?  Kind of like spearfishing, except your gun is more along the lines of a crossbow, unless you are using a Hawaiian sling and that's even more fun.  Think wind when using a bow and arrow can make it harder to hit things?  Try water currents and thermoclines in the ocean.  Water has a magnification effect so things are always farther away than they appear and you have to account for that.  There are a few fish that are dumb and will practically let you swim up to them to shoot them, but those are very few and very far between.  Most of them are like deer, alert for any movement or sound (and breathing with SCUBA makes LOTS of noise underwater).  You have to be crafty and you have to be fast.  Top it all off with the fact that you are carrying your atmosphere on your back.  If you're in the 35-45 foot deep range, you've got a little over an hour hunting time, maybe a little more if you're in really good shape and have a lot of diving experience.  As you go deeper (like where the wrecks are, usually around 90-110 feet), your time decreases exponentially.  Sounds just like shooting fish in a barrel to me.


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 12, 2016)

Chief, this is the coolest thread ever!  Love it!!


In my opinion, fishing is the greatest invention since the campfire... 


RD


----------



## GotGarlic (May 12, 2016)

Craig and medtran - you both know the Chief lives in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and is most likely talking about freshwater lake and river fishing. You two live in Florida. Of course your fishing experiences are different.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 12, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Craig and medtran - you both know the Chief lives in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and is most likely talking about freshwater lake and river fishing. You two live in Florida. Of course your fishing experiences are different.



Thanks, GG.  And I wasn't thinking of the shooting being done with spearfishing gear, or a spear gun.  I was thinking of someone in a Johnboat, poling to a spot where the water was shallow and clear, spotting fish from a boat, and shooting them with a rifle.

Now that I know what you are talking about, yes, that is a valid sport indeed, and a challenging way to fish.  I've done a bit of scuba myself, but in a diving park near San Diego.  My eldest son dives with his wife, and has a FIL and BIL that spear fish, hunt for crabs, etc.  I've also been known to fish at night, with bow and arrow, searching for carp.  It's all good.  With bow fishing, you have to account for the different densities of air and water, that bends the light and makes the fish look like it's somewhere else in relation to where you are.  It can be challenging as well.

Sorry about the misunderstanding.  And just so you know, no line taken off of my fishing gear ever stays in the woods.  I agree that fishing line has no place in the environment.  And I don't keep undersized fish.  So, all of my diving friends, come on in.  Tell us why everything in life supports your way of fishing.

Why was rubber invented? - to make the elastic material needed for spear guns.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## medtran49 (May 12, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Craig and medtran - you both know the Chief lives in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and is most likely talking about freshwater lake and river fishing. You two live in Florida. Of course your fishing experiences are different.


 
Makes no difference from lake to ocean. Still have to account for all the things mentioned, except maybe currents/thermoclines in very small lakes. Even medium-sized lakes can be have their own currents. Then, you have Lake Michigan, average depth 279 feet, deepest depth 923 feet, and has its own mapped out currents. 

I see where Chief has said he was thinking along different lines. However, just to point out spearfishing is spearfishing, whether it's in salt or fresh water.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 12, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Makes no difference from lake to ocean. Still have to account for all the things mentioned, except maybe currents/thermoclines in very small lakes. Even medium-sized lakes can be have their own currents. Then, you have Lake Michigan, average depth 279 feet, deepest depth 923 feet, and has its own mapped out currents.
> 
> I see where Chief has said he was thinking along different lines. However, just to point out spearfishing is spearfishing, whether it's in salt or fresh water.



Whatever. I don't fish. I just think you could have contributed to what was intended to be a fun discussion in a nicer tone.


----------



## medtran49 (May 12, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Thanks, GG. And I wasn't thinking of the shooting being done with spearfishing gear, or a spear gun. I was thinking of someone in a Johnboat, poling to a spot where the water was shallow and clear, spotting fish from a boat, and shooting them with a rifle.
> 
> Now that I know what you are talking about, yes, that is a valid sport indeed, and a challenging way to fish. I've done a bit of scuba myself, but in a diving park near San Diego. My eldest son dives with his wife, and has a FIL and BIL that spear fish, hunt for crabs, etc. I've also been known to fish at night, with bow and arrow, searching for carp. It's all good. With bow fishing, you have to account for the different densities of air and water, that bends the light and makes the fish look like it's somewhere else in relation to where you are. It can be challenging as well.
> 
> ...


 
That's the bad things about boards.  We thought you realized Craig was talking about spearfishing.  Sorry about that.  

Good thing about divers, responsible ones at least, is we don't destroy habitat, pick up trash like fishing line, plastics, etc. off the bottom, and obviously we don't take out of season fish or under/over-sized.  When we were lobster hunting, we rarely caught under-sized ones because Craig could nearly always tell just by looking at them, and the majority of the time divers (again, responsible ones that look) can tell if they are carrying eggs by the way they are holding their tail fins, if not actually able to see the eggs.  On the rare occasion when we did catch an under-sized lobster or an egg-bearing one (nearly always because they were in a deep hole and we couldn't get a good look at them), no muss, no fuss instant release because we used a tail snare that caused no injury.  They didn't get yanked up from depth in a lobster trap only to be thrown back and maybe, maybe not die from decompression or get eaten on the way back down by something.  

When we anchored, we'd drop the line, get in the water, go down to bottom and then set the anchor so that it wouldn't cause damage.  When we were done, we'd surface, one of us would get on the boat with guns, any other equipment, and catch, if any, and the other would go back down to retrieve the anchor and swim it part of the way back up, as the person on top was pulling it in, so it didn't drag along the bottom and tear reef/coral up.  Line fisherman generally can't do that.  Don't know how many anchors and lines we saw over the years that had been cut or snapped.  If somebody else was with us, we'd drift dive more often than not.


----------



## medtran49 (May 12, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Whatever. I don't fish. I just think you could have contributed to what was intended to be a fun discussion in a nicer tone.


 

Whatever yourself.  I didn't think "shooting fish in a barrel" and "no sport" was very nice from my point of view, albeit true from what Chief was thinking at the time.  It was a misunderstanding on our 3 parts.  Chief and I have apologized to each other for the misunderstanding.  Craig won't see this until later.


----------



## Zagut (May 12, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> .
> More fun to hook into a king salmon with a fifteeen pound line, and an undersize reel and fishing rod, so that you have to play him until he tires out. If you play him wrong he either snaps the pole, or breaks the line. If you play him right, you've overcome his power with your intelligence. It's much more satisfying, especially if you've designed you own fishing flies. That's my opinion.


15 pound test line??? 
What are you using? 
Rope?
Might as well use a chain. 


I'm only pulling your chain Chief. 
I see your point and agree. Playing a fish can be a lot of fun.

I only mention the line because one of my best fishing stories is landing a 15 pound Bluefish with 4 pound test line and ultra lite tackle. (I did use steel/iron leader)
I played that fellow with a low drag setting for a long time.
He broke the surface several times so it felt like a Marlin.
I was so engrossed in the battle that it was an utter surprise that when I finally landed him I got a cheer from a charter boat that had been watching.


Keep on fishing my friends because the only thing better then catching them is enjoying them for a tasty dinner. 






And Chief.... I got's to know.
When you use worms for bait are they cooked as per your method or uncooked?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 13, 2016)

Zagut said:


> 15 pound test line???
> What are you using?
> Rope?
> Might as well use a chain. ...
> ...



When I caught that King Salmon on 15 lb line, my fiberglass, medium pole was complaining at me loudly.  I could hear the fibers moving, like the pole was about to snap.  My drag was set to tire the fish, without it breaking the line.  It took a good ten to fifteen minutes of playing it before I could get it close enough to grab it with a net.  

Like your fish, this salmon gave me some thrilling leaps from the water.  That was a very good day.
I see you've heard of my worm eating experience.  You only do that once in a lifetime.  The flavor is, shall we say - offputting.  That is not one of my better memories:lol.

I still have to get around to getting  this year's fishing licence.  Maybe I'll do it Monday.

Why were clocks created? - So you know when it's time to go fishing.

Why was the Earth created? - The Creator needed a place to put water, so that he could put fish in that water.

Why were humans created? - So they could go fishing.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 13, 2016)

I like fishing and that includes spearfishing.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 13, 2016)

Minnesota''s fishing season opens this weekend-  Midnight Saturday. Catching a fish at midnight is apparently a "thing".  I did not know this.     People line up their boats and are ready to go at the stroke of 12.   Wear head lamps or use lighted bobbers.  

Traditional fishing opener used to be Mother's Day.    Imagine how well that went over for about  half the state population.


----------



## RPCookin (May 13, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Makes no difference from lake to ocean. Still have to account for all the things mentioned, except maybe currents/thermoclines in very small lakes. Even medium-sized lakes can be have their own currents. Then, you have Lake Michigan, average depth 279 feet, deepest depth 923 feet, and has its own mapped out currents.
> 
> I see where Chief has said he was thinking along different lines. However, just to point out spearfishing is spearfishing, whether it's in salt or fresh water.



I don't know about the whole country, but spearfishing isn't even allowed in most of the freshwater environments I've fished in.  Even in the ocean, most places I've been it's only allowed by free diving, no scuba.  

In the Bahamas, free diving only, with closed seasons and size and bag limits which vary by species.  Most closely regulated are grouper and spiny lobster.


----------



## CraigC (May 13, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> *I don't know about the whole country, but spearfishing isn't even allowed in most of the freshwater environments I've fished in.*  Even in the ocean, most places I've been it's only allowed by free diving, no scuba.
> 
> In the Bahamas, free diving only, with closed seasons and size and bag limits which vary by species.  Most closely regulated are grouper and spiny lobster.



Here ya go.
Freshwater Shooting - Spearboard.com - The World's Largest Spearfishing Diving Boating Social Media Forum

The continental USA allows spearfishing on scuba in every coastal state's oceans and/or the Gulf of Mexico. Seasons, bag limits and size restrictions apply in both state and federal waters for all species covered by regulations. There are certain game fish that cannot be taken by spear i.e. snook, tarpon, Nassau grouper, etc. also spiny lobster. You mentioned the Bahamas, free diving only but you can spear spiny lobster.


----------



## RPCookin (May 13, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Here ya go.
> Freshwater Shooting - Spearboard.com - The World's Largest Spearfishing Diving Boating Social Media Forum
> 
> The continental USA allows spearfishing on scuba in every coastal state's oceans and/or the Gulf of Mexico. Seasons, bag limits and size restrictions apply in both state and federal waters for all species covered by regulations. There are certain game fish that cannot be taken by spear i.e. snook, tarpon, Nassau grouper, etc. also spiny lobster. *You mentioned the Bahamas, free diving only but you can spear spiny lobster.*



Yes, but they also close the season during mating.  Right now no lobster can be taken by any means.  They are off limits from April 1 through July 31.  Grouper also has a closed season during the winter, but I don't remember the exact dates.  The only spearfishing allowed in the Bahamas is the Hawaiian sling too.  No spear guns of any kind.

There is a strict size limit for conch too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 13, 2016)

Probably, most spearfishing is done in the winter where I live.  People cut large holes in the ice, plop their fishing shack above the hole, and wait for a large pike, or musky to swim under the hole.  The spear is usually about 5 foot long, with a rope attached to it, with 5 t0 6 sharp and barbed tines attached to the business end.  The spear is hand launched at the fish, with the intent of removing him from the water.  Usually, there are two tip-ups set up outside to catch perch, or whatever will bite.

Check out YouTube videos of people catching lake trout, perch, eelpout, muskies, and norther pike.  Some of the fish coming out of those drilled holles will just amaze you, and maybe make you want to move North.

Why were trees created? - To provide shade for all species of fish that love the shade, and to drive fly-fishin people crazy by catching their carefully tied flies.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CraigC (May 13, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Yes, but they also close the season during mating.  Right now no lobster can be taken by any means.  They are off limits from April 1 through July 31.  Grouper also has a closed season during the winter, but I don't remember the exact dates.  The only spearfishing allowed in the Bahamas is the Hawaiian sling too.  No spear guns of any kind.
> 
> There is a strict size limit for conch too.



The USA has closed seasons for both northern and spiny lobster. I know spiny lobster season is closed April 1 through August 6. There is a Sportsman's season, with no commercial harvest, the last Wednesday and Thursday of July. No conch harvest of any kind in Florida waters.


----------



## RPCookin (May 13, 2016)

CraigC said:


> The USA has closed seasons for both northern and spiny lobster. I know spiny lobster season is closed April 1 through August 6. There is a Sportsman's season, with no commercial harvest, the last Wednesday and Thursday of July. No conch harvest of any kind in Florida waters.



Conch is a staple food of the Bahamas.  Prohibition would be virtually impossible to enforce, so the size limit seems to serve the purpose of maintaining the fishery.  They have so much trouble with poaching, primarily by the Dominican Republic (not just conch but all species), that they don't have the manpower to police the populace too.  For the most part, the honor system seems to work because Bahamians mostly understand how much their lives depend on keeping that fishery healthy.

Now back to our regularly scheduled program:

God created dogs so man could always have a loyal friend to sit beside him on the shore as he fishes.


----------



## CraigC (May 13, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Probably, most spearfishing is done in the winter where I live.  People cut large holes in the ice, plop their fishing shack above the hole, and wait for a large pike, or musky to swim under the hole.  The spear is usually about 5 foot long, with a rope attached to it, with 5 t0 6 sharp and barbed tines attached to the business end.  The spear is hand launched at the fish, with the intent of removing him from the water.  Usually, there are two tip-ups set up outside to catch perch, or whatever will bite.
> 
> Check out YouTube videos of people catching lake trout, perch, eelpout, muskies, and norther pike.  Some of the fish coming out of those drilled holles will just amaze you, and maybe make you want to move North.
> 
> ...



What would you think if one of these popped out of your fishing hole?
403 Pound Warsaw Grouper • in Outside Louisiana • Louisiana Sportsman, LA

Spearfisherman Catches Potential Record Cobia in Brazil | Outdoor Life


----------



## Farmer Jon (May 13, 2016)

We frequent a campground on the river. Good cat fishing. Nothing better than a catfish fresh outta the river cooked over an open fire.


----------



## CraigC (May 15, 2016)

Farmer Jon said:


> We frequent a campground on the river. Good cat fishing. Nothing better than a catfish fresh outta the river cooked over an open fire.



You really shouldn't eat the freshwater fish in the Everglades areas here. The water is so polluted with mercury run off from the sod and sugarcane farms. I hope with the relationship between the US and Cuba improving, that sugar once again will start flowing out of Cuba and eliminate the need to grow cane in our Everglades region.


----------

